# Wieviel Motion-Graphics-Minuten am Tag?



## Gast170816 (7. Januar 2014)

An alle, die regelmäßig After Effects Sachen machen... Wieviel Arbeitszeit muss man da unbedingt pro Minuten finaler Clip kalkulieren?
Sagen wir mal, wenn man alles mit gelieferten Grafiken machen kann (also keine Grafiken oder 3D-Objekte selbst machen muss). Jedoch wenn schon kleine kniffligere Sachen mit 3D-Ebenen dabei sind:

Z.B. sowas 
http://videohive.net/item/amour-fashion/2418295
videohive.net/item/multi-video-multi-text-logo-formation/3027531

"von bis"-Angaben wären auch hilfreich.

Ich hätte jetzt mal getippt, pro Minute ein Tag? (oder halt in Stundenangaben)
Kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, wie gut man ist... aber auf der anderen Seite würde ich für Videoschnitt schon sagen pro Tag eine bis zwei Minuten...und da das in die Richtung Animation geht, ist das ja nochmal zeitaufwändiger?!


----------



## meta_grafix (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

wenn Du das bearbeiten der Templates meinst dann ist das in 1-2 Std. gemacht. Das Zeitintensive ist dann das Rendern.

Gruß


----------



## meta_grafix (7. Januar 2014)

...wenn nicht und Du ein wenig Übung hast, dann benötigst Du die meiste Zeit zur Ideenfindung. Das Umsetzen geht dann auch recht flott von der Hand.

Gruß


----------



## Gast170816 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich meine, wenn man's von null an machen muss. So pro Minute finaler Clip eben.
Schon nen Tag oder? Wenn man eben auch mal zwischendurch kurz Pause macht.


----------

